# Modern Tanto in W2



## Tim Rowland (Jan 4, 2020)

As I have been practicing different claying/heat/quenchant etc. with W2 and 26c3 (Spicy White) steel I wanted to share this tanto I recently finished. A few of the photos are before I reshaped the top of the handle.

It is a pretty simple tanto, W2 steel with hamon produced by satanite clay and Parks 50 quench oil. This was held at 1465 deg F for a 5 minute soak and then quenched. Tempered at 400 deg F for 2 cycles of 2 hours each.

Handle is made of nicely figured white oak that I received from a fellow wood worker who had been drying it for 15 years so it was really enjoyable to work with. It was sanded to 800 grit and finished with Odies Oil.

Hand guard is 1/4" thick brass.




















Thanks for looking and your feedback.


----------



## valgard (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm not into the guard's style but that's a pretty cool blade!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 5, 2020)

That is a very nice looking knife. The White Oak looks amazing.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Jan 10, 2020)

That's a nice looking hamon you've got there, and great to see you haven't etched the steel to death to try and make it stand out.


----------



## Kippington (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm digging the solar flares you got going on in the hamon!


----------

